# ¥¥--my Board?--¥¥ + Bindings....



## Milk Man (Nov 23, 2008)

Well im new to snowboarding got my first season pass to mountain creek this year =]

-Bought my board for $269 in like july ..and Kind of didn't research it or anything ...


-Burton Seven 157 
-Burton Misson's 

I've heard the seven was good for all around..and I will be doing tricks etc. Not really into going really fast would rather be sick at carving....post reviews and suggestions for next year's board...

----and my board isnt flexible at all..Is this bad??


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Milk Man said:


> Well im new to snowboarding got my first season pass to mountain creek this year =]
> 
> -Bought my board for $269 in like july ..and Kind of didn't research it or anything ...
> 
> ...


did you ever snowboard before you bought the board?


----------



## Milk Man (Nov 23, 2008)

Umm I've went 4 times so far =] Already can do blue's and some rails


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

the seven will do well in the park
what year is your seven...cuz i love the design they came out with this year


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

BoardingBurnt said:


> the seven will do well in the park
> what year is your seven...cuz i love the design they came out with this year


not ths years for the price he paid, or he stole it and left 260 at the counter lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

yea my bad on that one....the price and july should have tipped me off that its an older model


----------



## Milk Man (Nov 23, 2008)

Like is this a good starter board? I so far don't like just flying down the mountain i am more into going down blue's and if i see like a lip in the snow hit it etc. Woods are fun to ...

Also i will most likely be buying a new board next year post size and type plz..

Height: 6ft
Weight: 130 [ yea w/e my whole family super skinny =[ ]


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

BoardingBurnt said:


> the seven will do well in the park
> what year is your seven...cuz i love the design they came out with this year


nah those gold teeth looks disgusting


----------



## Milk Man (Nov 23, 2008)

heh can anyoen explain to me if this board is good..or ok ..or shitty..and what is this board good at???


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

its a good allmountained freestyled based board.
will do good everywhere on the mountain , is a good board


----------



## Milk Man (Nov 23, 2008)

..kk sweet thank you =] Hopefully i got a good deal


----------

